# Imagine living life without having urges to sex?



## JohnRea (May 14, 2020)

Imagine the freedom? Living your life, in happiness of everyday, without caring about status, looks and getting sex??

Fuark... Freedom is truly in our minds, we become mentally ill, because society is mentally ill fixated on the over mentioned things.

Happines is real, if one get rids of the virus of status-looks-sex.


----------



## Incoming (May 14, 2020)

Sex me


----------



## JohnRea (May 14, 2020)

And for those who say that it's not possible... Remember when you were a kid before the puberty hormones fucked your brain? 

Remember how you were geniungly happy? And you didn't give a shit about, status, cltohing, sex etc? 
And I would bet you were more happy then the adults that do get those things in large quantities. 

Its true, there is no denying it.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 14, 2020)

it would prob just make u depressed


----------



## Zyros (May 14, 2020)

So if you are not rich or financially free at least, life would continue to be a work grind, only this time without all the indirect spice that sex somehow brings to it (nobody would party and half would not do drugs, everybody would be a boring fuck only thinking about work, and so on).

Not saying sex is the end all of life experience, not even close, but indirectly, looks/sex/spice add a lot to life trough things we don't even suspect. Even joining a fucking club/new hobby is somehow spiced up, for example, by the possibility of meeting someone new.

I kinda can't explain it well, but life would be much worse without sex drive. Then again, if complete financial freedom is added to the mix, we are now talking about something else.


JohnRea said:


> And for those who say that it's not possible... Remember when you were a kid before the puberty hormones fucked your brain?
> 
> Remember how you were geniungly happy? And you didn't give a shit about, status, cltohing, sex etc?
> And I would bet you were more happy then the adults that do get those things in large quantities.
> ...



Even as a little kid, I still felt some magic when I had those early "girlfriends", even if there was no actual sex drive or knowing what the fuck sex is. And again, you are talking about life AS A KID, without having to worry and work for money, as I said formerly, a pseudo "financially free" lifestyle.

For no sex drive to be better for life, life as a whole would have to change. You cant have current life as it is, and just strip it of sex drive and be done.


----------



## HumidVent (May 14, 2020)

Zyros said:


> So if you are not rich or financially free at least, life would continue to be a work grind, only this time without all the indirect spice that sex somehow brings to it (nobody would party and half would not do drugs, everybody would be a boring fuck only thinking about work, and so on).
> 
> Not saying sex is the end all of life experience, not even close, but indirectly, looks/sex/spice add a lot to life trough things we don't even suspect. Even joining a fucking club/new hobby is somehow spiced up, for example, by the possibility of meeting someone new.
> 
> ...


That's literally the life most men live.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 14, 2020)

You would have no drive to do anything


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 14, 2020)

Me when i'm depressed


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 14, 2020)

Go chemically castrate yourself


----------



## JohnRea (May 14, 2020)

That's Why I wrote that the way society functions , people are fixated on things like status sex etc. 

Therefore, people are living like slaves, even though their slavery is mostly mentally first. 

To develop in greater spiritual freedom, a people must break their bondage to their bodily needs—they must cease to be the slaves of the body. They must, above all, have time at their disposal for spiritual creative activity and spiritual enjoyment


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 14, 2020)

Cope
Breeding with multiple women like the old vikings used to do is what keeps me alive


----------



## JohnRea (May 14, 2020)

It is kind of self inflicted suffering, because the choice to lust after sex, status etc. is done by the person himself/herself. Then the same people get frustrated that they cannot get these things in the quantities that would make them feel happy. 

But! There is an obvious alternative and it is to stop lusting after these things, therefore this "suffering" is done by the persons own choice.


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 14, 2020)

No mentality for ur face


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 14, 2020)

my childhoood was great


my teen years on the other hand...


----------



## DrTony (May 14, 2020)

JohnRea said:


> Imagine the freedom? Living your life, in happiness of everyday, without caring about status, looks and getting sex??
> 
> Fuark... Freedom is truly in our minds, we become mentally ill, because society is mentally ill fixated on the over mentioned things.
> 
> Happines is real, if one get rids of the virus of status-looks-sex.



The only people who dont care about status or sex are individuals who have certain genetic variants that genetically make them low T and this is insanely common (for instance, certain missense variants that regulate AR transactivation activity or certain family of proteins that regulate steroidogenesis in testicular Leydig cells and so on).

Also people who take great interest in "spiritual freedom" etc have almost invariably some degree of clinical or sub-clinical mental illness.


----------



## JohnRea (May 14, 2020)

I Feel GENIUINELY sorry for all these Chad Stacies whatever the human who is slave to the sex lust.
It is a mental disease for real. Imagine calling yourself a consious individual, when in fact your head is fixated on sex 24/7?
How fucking empty we are, we are alive, and yet we spend most of our time thinking about putting our dicks into a wet hole. And the opposite for females.
With such primitive/simple ambitions, we could been easily born as dogs, cuz there would be no difference in life goals 🤣 rofl


----------



## DrTony (May 14, 2020)

JohnRea said:


> I Feel GENIUINELY sorry for all these Chad Stacies whatever the human who is slave to the sex lust.
> It is a mental disease for real. Imagine calling yourself a consious individual, when in fact your head is fixated on sex 24/7?
> How fucking empty we are, we are alive, and yet we spend most of our time thinking about putting our dicks into a wet hole. And the opposite for females.
> With such primitive/simple ambitions, we could been easily born as dogs, cuz there would be no difference in life goals 🤣 rofl



What I am implying is that you either have underlying mental issues (maybe subclinical) or you are going through a temporary phase. Are you a teenager maybe?


----------



## JohnRea (May 14, 2020)

DrTony said:


> What I am implying is that you either have underlying mental issues (maybe subclinical) or you are going through a temporary phase. Are you a teenager maybe?


DrTony, you tell me is it normal to treat people according to your biologically programmed way to favor attractive opposites over the non attractive?

Would you agree that such dynamic happens unconcsiously without the invidual knowing that he/she is doing ?

What exactly from what I said gives a suspicion of a mental illness, or me being in a transicionary state?


----------



## DrTony (May 14, 2020)

JohnRea said:


> DrTony, you tell me is it normal to treat people according to your biologically programmed way to favor attractive opposites over the non attractive?
> 
> Would you agree that such dynamic happens unconcsiously without the invidual knowing that he/she is doing ?
> 
> What exactly from what I said gives a suspicion of a mental illness, or me being in a transicionary state?



Yes of course it happens subconsciously. Nothing wrong with enjoying beautiful women, sex or having/chasing a good career. Happiness is 50% genetic baseline of brain chemistry, 25% external circumstances that happen to you, 25% how you interpret things (creator of your own happiness)


----------



## RAITEIII (May 15, 2020)

DrTony said:


> Yes of course it happens subconsciously. Nothing wrong with enjoying beautiful women, sex or having/chasing a good career. Happiness is 50% genetic baseline of brain chemistry, 25% external circumstances that happen to you, 25% how you interpret things (creator of your own happiness)


Your brain chemistry can affect your external circumstances and how you interpret things. 

Your external circumstances can affect your brain chemistry and how you interpret things.

Ultimately, how you interpret things can affect your brain chemistry and your external circumstances. 

PD: DNA hypermethylation. 


JohnRea said:


> Imagine the freedom? Living your life, in happiness of everyday, without caring about status, looks and getting sex??
> 
> Fuark... Freedom is truly in our minds, we become mentally ill, because society is mentally ill fixated on the over mentioned things.
> 
> Happines is real, if one get rids of the virus of status-looks-sex.


Btw you're coping.


----------



## DrTony (May 15, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Your brain chemistry can affect your external circumstances and how you interpret things.
> 
> Your external circumstances can affect your brain chemistry and how you interpret things.
> 
> ...



I dont disagree


----------



## janoycresva (May 15, 2020)

gonna read these comments later


----------



## Chad1212 (May 15, 2020)

Nightmare


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 15, 2020)

JohnRea said:


> And for those who say that it's not possible... Remember when you were a kid before the puberty hormones fucked your brain?
> 
> Remember how you were geniungly happy? And you didn't give a shit about, status, cltohing, sex etc?
> And I would bet you were more happy then the adults that do get those things in large quantities.
> ...


Take the KIDPILL
seriously tho you're right. I miss my pre teen days back when I could play minecraft for 10 hours straight and still be happy.


----------



## maxmendietta (May 15, 2020)

I will make this a reality through power and transhumanistic applications.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 15, 2020)

life was better when i was a child ngl


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 15, 2020)

Even before puberty hit me I was already mega unhappy and anxious due to my high achieving and narcy dad making me believe I didn’t deserve anything.

It’s beyond over for me


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 15, 2020)

its called depression
anyone who exp'ed hard diet knows what im talking about


----------



## Assyrian_Warrior (Mar 10, 2022)

I read the title as imagine your life living in Iraq


----------

